# International Schools



## emeraldspace (Apr 11, 2009)

Looking for any feedback on International Schools - in particular : Mayfair International Academy, Sunland and St Anthonys. Or other recommendations. Fairly flexible on areas at this stage. Main priority is to find right school first - caring more important than academic. Looking to relocate next spring. Any pointers appreciated.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

emeraldspace said:


> Looking for any feedback on International Schools - in particular : Mayfair International Academy, Sunland and St Anthonys. Or other recommendations. Fairly flexible on areas at this stage. Main priority is to find right school first - caring more important than academic. Looking to relocate next spring. Any pointers appreciated.



SUNLANDS Without a doubt!! The others are not in the running IMO

Jo xxxx


----------



## emeraldspace (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply + recommendation. I guess its just I don't know the surrounding towns at all but will now research!


----------

